# Puppy Update 6 Weeks Old Today



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*Here's a few picture updates on our "O" Litter.
The puppies are 6 weeks old today.*

*~ THE BOYS ~*














































*~ THE GIRLS ~*


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i don't think i could bear to part with them 
such beautiful pups!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Purple girl is stealing my heart.. what a cutie!


----------



## MWildner (Jun 3, 2004)

Oh they are all so cute, I'll take all of them








But at a minimum, just the one you pick out for me









Melissa


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

I always look forward to your puppy pictures. All of the babies are unbelievably cute







I'm really loving yellow boy - look at that happy face!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Your puppies are absolutely adorable and fluffy, if you decide to donate one I will send you my address otherwise have to save up







Yellow boy is *so cute * !!!!!!
It amazes me the way you can stack these little 6 wks old puppies ive seen vids of your puppies and they sure get alot of love and attention before they go to their new homes


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

All are adorable but yellow boy


----------

